# Batch Script - Wait bzw. Sleep in Windows



## ombus (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
weiß nicht mehr weiter und zwar benötige ich unter Windows ein sleep für ca. 6 stunden!
D.h. hab da einen kleinen Task, wenn dieser Task gestartet wird soll nach 6 stunden (sleep 6h) ein rename einer Datei durchgeführt werden!
Weiß jemand wie ich das realisieren kann?

MfG Christoph


----------



## ytak (24. Juli 2008)

Hi Ombus

Vermutlich hast du das Problem bereits gelöst aber evtl. finden dies andere auch interessant:

1. Installiere das Windows Ressource Toolkit von Microsoft: 
	
	
	



```
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=9d467a69-57ff-4ae7-96ee-b18c4790cffd&displaylang=en
```

2. Dort drin findest du die Datei sleep.exe.

Bsp: sleep 10 -> Das Programm wartet 10s

Nun kannst du das Ganze in deine Batch integrieren:

@echo off
rem starte programm

c:\batch\deinprogramm.exe
sleep 10
move c:\batch\datei_die_umbenannt_werden_muss c:\batch\neuer_dateiname

rem ende

Grüsse
Ytak


----------



## mabrahamde (29. August 2010)

Hallo, 

ab Windows Vista stehen auch ohne Download von Ressource-Kits Alternativen zum Sleep Befehl zur Verfügung. Eine Übersicht gibt es in meinem Artikel unter http://mabraham.de/sleep-command-windows-batch/.

Martin


----------

